# Another driver took my order!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


Not sure how 1 order can be assigned to multiple drivers. This is basic programming. Really f'ed up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order


huh, what would happen if both drivers show up at the same time. They both go the address. Would they both get paid? Hmmm.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I had a restaurant deliver the food i was going to take for DD.
They said i took to long .I need to cancel.
I took my self to the drop off address playing my classic rock . I clicked delivered and a note.
Restaurant took the food already. But asked me to bring silverware . Collected the 8 or 9 dollar order moved on. 
And yes a DD driver took my food before . I had the restaurant remake it and i got a free soda for the wait .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order.


Not accidental.
A loyal customer; and Uber wanted to make sure the order got completed ASAP.
A win-win for Uber; their logic is:
_"the customer is satisfied, and the slower ant gets a fire lit under his ass and will become more prompt in the future."_


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I took my self to the drop off address playing my classic rock . I clicked delivered and a note.
> Restaurant took the food already. But asked me to bring silverware . Collected the 8 or 9 dollar order


Like a Boss!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Like a Boss!


Bowsss


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

yes, if it is not cancelled on your phone, then have the restaurant make it again and proceed to deliver
....if the customer says he doesn't want it, he's full, lol, then your dinner is on Uber :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Some drivers will also grab others’ orders because they’re hungry and pretty sure they can get away with it.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I often wondered if UE sends out the same ping to multiple drivers at once and the 1st to hit the accept button gets the job. 
Sometimes I’ll get a ping and as I take a few seconds to look over the info and then I hit accept, it pops back “Something went wrong”and the offer is no longer available, did another driver hit the accept button a split second before I did?


----------



## Lemon-Ade (Sep 30, 2020)

Pretty easy to grab a free lunch these days. Mask up, walk up to the delivery counter, grab a bag and go. Quick, like a real delivery person, lol.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Some drivers will also grab others' orders because they're hungry and pretty sure they can get away with it.





Lemon-Ade said:


> Pretty easy to grab a free lunch these days. Mask up, walk up to the delivery counter, grab a bag and go. Quick, like a real delivery person, lol.


I've noticed in a few restaurants, Chipotle, Freebirds and Denny's to be exact, that anyone with a delivery bag could walk in, grab an order off the rack and have a free meal.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


Haven't had that happen to me when I was doing UE. Have had a time when the order was split up between me and another driver and we were both going to the same spot.



MHR said:


> I've noticed in a few restaurants, Chipotle, Freebirds and Denny's to be exact, that anyone with a delivery bag could walk in, grab an order off the rack and have a free meal.


They must of liked getting scammed :biggrin: Have always been asked what the order and who is the order for? Some places wants to see the order on the phone and now I've heard since I've quit quite awhile back at least in my city that the restaurants won't give you the order unless you click picked up order in front of them.

I guess a lot of drivers been taking the order and then clicking on the order is not ready yet but took off with the food. Only was doing UE because I kind of enjoy getting out of the car and going for a walk but got pretty annoying when a customer would order like a hundred dollars worth of food and then changes their mind and not accept the food by not coming out to collect it. Turns the phone off after calling them multiple times and then having to call up UE support telling them I'm at the customer location and the customer not collecting their food and then they try to call them 2 times. Get paid for it covers my a$$ and Uber charges them in full. But just spent 15 minutes going through the process.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't know if he was a driver but one time I was at MOD Pizza waiting for my order for about 10 minutes. Finally after waiting a while I ask the guy if my food was ready. He says he just gave it to another guy without looking at the app. Some guy was hanging around and must have herd me ask for a pizza for Mary and when it came up he claimed it. By the time I found out he was gone. There's a lot of food theft going on out there. That's why a lot of the businesses ask you to swipe the app before you go.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

It's been awhile but had this happen to me a few times. I also have gotten a double where it was the same person and same order. The restuarant made both orders. As I was about to leave I texted the customer if they ordered twice by mistake and they said no. The customer told me I could have the 2nd order lol. It was a steak and bloomin onion from Outback so made out decent with that one.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

While back had a $15 @ El Polo Loco... The drop < 1 mile. The customer got tired waiting after like an hour and came and got it themselves. I ran the ghost delivery.....

Oh, had a B-King one, $8. While in store Uber stacked me with the same order!

Store made both, the lady said she only ordered 1 and to keep the other. $16, 2 whoppers, fries, drinks, and couple other things....


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’ve seen shady looking pickups where a driver will take food off the rack then pause a bit and take a second bag off the rack.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

This happened to me few times recently. I think a different driver had a pick-up in the same restaurant, so once he was there, the food was ready and going same direction as his other drop-off so they stacked it up.

apparently it happens quite oftenly since they have an option for it before cancelling.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


It's a scam from some drivers. They accept the order, unassign it, and then go and pick it up and eat it.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It's a scam from some drivers. They accept the order, unassign it, and then go and pick it up and eat it.


Wow, after thinking about it, I guess it could go like this: driver gets a ping, accepts it and quickly takes a screenshot of the order then canceled the pickup, races over to the restaurant and snatches the food, if questioned they show the restaurant the screenshot of the order and get away with a free meal. I hate thieves.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Wow, after thinking about it, I guess it could go like this: driver gets a ping, accepts it and quickly takes a screenshot of the order then canceled the pickup, races over to the restaurant and snatches the food, if questioned they show the restaurant the screenshot of the order and get away with a free meal. I hate thieves.


Considering that's the case, what if the order is marked ready, the thief who cancelled picks up the order. Now the customer is waiting while previous drivers marked it as already picked up. Uber will immediately assume it was the first driver that cancelled was the thief.
Also they contact the restaurants, so they will become suspicious immediately.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


Yup, this definitely has happened to me quite a few times. Always VERY upsetting. Sorry to hear you went through that!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Wow, after thinking about it, I guess it could go like this: driver gets a ping, accepts it and quickly takes a screenshot of the order then canceled the pickup, races over to the restaurant and snatches the food, if questioned they show the restaurant the screenshot of the order and get away with a free meal. I hate thieves.


Some customers do the same thing. Order in the app, go and pick it up or have a friend do it, driver arrives and no food is there.

People are pathetic.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

This actually happened to me today on a $14 Applebee’s order, I get there and they said another driver had just picked up the order, had the same order number, the same customer number, so they gave it to him. Called Uber support and they were like sorry, wouldn’t even give me any compensation for it


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> This ever happen to you? I accepted a great order. It paid over $10 and it was only a 3 mile trip. When I got to the restaurant they said another driver already got it. Called driver support and they said sorry, that happens sometimes. They accidentally assign 2 drivers to the same order. Well that sucks! They gave me $3 compensation


This happened to me yesterday. But I don't think Uber assigned two drivers. I arrived at a KFC, and a very polite lady there told me somebody already picked up the order. I texted the customer, Tyrone, and he replied nobody picked it up. Then I called Support, and after they did their little please-hold-while-I-pull-up-the-script-on-how-to-answer-you routine, they didn't tell me it had been assigned to someone else.
I was wondering if thieves just try their luck asking for an order using any common name. Tyrone is common in enough in Atlanta!


----------

